# Radio-collared Antelope



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey everyone, I was out antelope hunting this past weekend and we spotted a decent size herd. As we were looking them over, we noticed that two of the does both had radio-tracking collars on their necks. That is the first time I have ever seen a big game animal with some type of tracking or tagging device. I just thought it was pretty cool to see one, yet two in the same herd! We decided to make a stalk on the herd and we were able to decoy the buck to within 40 yards using the Primos challenge call. The shot was made and we went home with a decent buck. Once the buck started comming in, I totolly forgot about the does with the collars so I didnt get a good close up look. Anyway, I thought that was kind of interesting to see. Has anyone else ever seen any big game with tracking collars?


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

DustinS,

Around here, the Fish and Game has collared at least 35 Elk, or so says a local game warden. I have only seen 1 Elk with a collar though. 
This last spring while I was out fixing fence in the woods, there were 2 wolves that became curious and walked within 75 yards of me. One of them also had a tracking collar.

Congratulations on the Bow Buck. It's hard to take a Pronghorn with a bow, especially if there is not much cover.


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

saw a buck goat today that had a collar, got a picture of him through my spotting scope with my camera have to post it up when i get them transfered to my puter.
kind of neat to see.


----------

